# Custom Boot Animation SOMETIMES Has No Sound



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry guys for having so many topics throughout my membership but you guys are very helpful. I really need to get a new phone already







. Anyway problem is as the title says my custom boot animation (Droid Razr M Animation) sometimes has no sound. It seems to be really picky when it wants to come up. Does Safestrap cause trouble with boot animation sound or something? Help is appreciated, Thx.


----------

